# Low rating for not speeding through lights



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

In case you wondered why ratings make no sense sometimes, here's an example:

On the Lyft side, they just started including negative feedback comments again.

My actual negative comment I recevied for a 4 star or less rating for the week was that ... I drove a little too slow. Had I gone faster could have made an extra light or two.

Translation, I got a low rating for driving near the speed limits and/or not trying to run yellow or maybe red lights. On other occasions I have had several passengers explicitly encourage me to do it during rides. But, this is the first proof I have of it affecting ratings.

Funny, I don't remember driving any doctors late to an emergency surgery.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

grams777 said:


> In case you wondered why ratings make no sense sometimes, here's an example:
> 
> On the Lyft side, they just started including negative feedback comments again.
> 
> ...


And if you did hurry through a light, someone would have dinged you for that. Damned if you do, damned if you don't.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

grams777 said:


> In case you wondered why ratings make no sense sometimes, here's an example:
> 
> On the Lyft side, they just started including negative feedback comments again.
> 
> ...


Better to drive with precautions no matter what the riders say. In case of an accident the drivers are the only responsible


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Really? Neg. comments will be displayed too? This should prove most entertaining.


----------



## crazyb (Feb 16, 2015)

I got a low rating for going slow also on Lyft. I don't know whether it was going to pick them up or they were in the car. Must have been a 1* or a 2* cause it really lowered my rating big time.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

A light turned yellow while i was about 40 metres away. I stopped. The pax told me rudely i should've gone thru it. My response was: "if you're too drunk to drive, you're too drunk to tell me how to drive". I do not mind low stars from time to time if it makes me feel good.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Follow up: I emailed Lyft challenging the rating due to the comment. After about 10 days, they replied and reversed the rating.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

unfortunately there should be no rating for Drivers at all , only reporting concerns about a driver and comments to uber. we are getting dinged for not speeding and not taking back alleys and other "shortcuts" for not loading 5 ppl in the car and for surges. the rating systems do not work, especially if they wish you to keep it unrealistically high.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Star ratings systems are extraordinarily harsh and lack any nuance whatsoever. It’s the way they’re designed, to keep service providers allegiant only to the rating and fearful of the customer.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Can surgeons request police cars for such emergencies?

Lyft used to be in my city and I'm glad they're gone. The pax were all childish idiots. My worst was some dumb ***** who was taking Lyft because she wrecked her car. She criticized my driving then my rating dropped a lot after that ride. I was so glad to hear it when I learned they were leaving. I've had plenty of people over the years, from driving instructors to mature Uber passengers, with extremely positive opinions about my driving who's opinions weigh infinitely more than some dumb ***** with her bad rating because she's mad about wrecking her car.

Lyft is nothing more than angsty cowards who are afraid to be lumped together with Uber riders.


----------

